# My progress over the past 8 months!!



## 502 (Apr 28, 2013)

This is what I've accomplished over the past 8 months. Started out at 147lbs, weak, had just came off pain pills. Here is my progress. Could only bench 155lbs lol now I'm up to 275. Could squat about 90 now 225.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 28, 2013)

That is a great transformation bro. Very inspiring and a lot of hard work in there. Weak? You have to start somewhere. You still clean?


----------



## 502 (Apr 28, 2013)

as in no aas? na i'm on prop right now. and thank you for your inspiring words. still have a ways to go to get where I want, but progress is one day at a time. hard work, proper diet, and enough sleep.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 28, 2013)

Clean as in no drugs bro. Everyone down here in the south are on pain pills it seems. Fucking their life & health up


----------



## DF (Apr 28, 2013)

Great progress brother.  Keep hitting it hard.


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn fine job you have done so far! Keep it up.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 28, 2013)

nice job so far keep it up.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 28, 2013)

Good Job! Now get those Squat numbers UP!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah dude great progress


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 28, 2013)

nice progress brother, keep it up!


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 28, 2013)

Great job brother.. The pain pills are hard to break.  You look good and I know you fill 100% better..         AnalogMan


----------



## Jada (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow u done a fine job , doing great bro.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 28, 2013)

great job dude keep up the hard work.  looking good.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep it up bro. Nice work.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice job. Keep up the good work


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't ever give up.   This is better than any addiction you could ever face.   Great steady progress.


----------



## 502 (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks all of you, yea i'm clean now, no pain pills at all. Ibuprofen when the prop gets a little fever, other than that nothing. I wasn't on them long, but it don't take long to turn into a vegetable off those things. they are the worst drug out there. I'll post more progress pics up in a month or so, for sure when I end my cycle. have 7 weeks left, I'm about to start the tbol back at 50mg a day 25x2. 2 more weeks and I'm going to start it back. did 4 on 4 off 4 on. Idk if that is the best way to have done it, just didn't want to take any chances with the liver, so I took off as long as I was on.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 29, 2013)

What were your stats before pain pills?


----------



## 502 (Apr 29, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> What were your stats before pain pills?



when I got out of the army which was about when I started pills, I weighed 170lbs but it wasn't mucle. It was bodyfat. Not too much for the military I had a 40" chest. I'm 5'7 of course its bigger now I think it's like 45 or 47 I don't remember. I'm still at about 16% body fat though.


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 25, 2013)

Good job bro


----------



## Yaya (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice progress


----------



## 502 (Sep 19, 2013)

I plan on posting some current pics within the next couple of weeks, I've been hitting the back and shoulders pretty hard. 2-3 times per week on back to catch it up with the rest.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 19, 2013)

Great job, finest!


----------



## powermaster (Sep 19, 2013)

That's a some nice progress. Is that just straight hard work and diet? No gear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2013)

501s finest said:


> I plan on posting some current pics within the next couple of weeks, I've been hitting the back and shoulders pretty hard. 2-3 times per week on back to catch it up with the rest.




Looking forward to it.  What have you been doing for back work?


----------



## DF (Sep 19, 2013)

We need noods to fully evaluate you progress.  

Great job bro!


----------



## def (Jan 22, 2014)

Good stuff man. I can relate about the pain pills - ****kk that. Glad to be over it.


----------



## AliCat (Jan 22, 2014)

That is very impressive!


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 15, 2019)

**** opiates.... they almost ruined my life... did some years behind em... live and learn brotha. Then come out stronger!


----------

